# Denon AVR1610 - Speakers A/B Subwoofer issue



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 5.1 speaker set up in one room, and use Speaker B terminals to pipe music to another room.

Currently whichever speakers I am using my sub remains active, is there a way I can have the sub turn off when I am only playing in my "Speakers B" room?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Denon AVR1910 - Speakers A/B Subwoofer issue*

Well, you can put the sub on a switch to turn power off to it, or use the speaker level inputs instead of the pre-level input. Though, I did a quick once-through the manual and didn't see any mention of the sub remaining on when using Zone 2 outputs only. Do you have your sub connected via Co-Ax from the "Sub Preout" jack?


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Well, you can put the sub on a switch to turn power off to it, or use the speaker level inputs instead of the pre-level input. Though, I did a quick once-through the manual and didn't see any mention of the sub remaining on when using Zone 2 outputs only. Do you have your sub connected via Co-Ax from the "Sub Preout" jack?


Yes sub is on sub preout, I am using the speakers b rather than zone 2 my 1610 only has this option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you use speaker B in "pure" or "Direct" mode (this should turn off the sub)? You can also turn off the sub in the AVR to the same effect.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info that works great.

While I'm asking questions, is there any way to turn up the B speakers but leave the A's as they are?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, I don't think so. A true 2nd Zone would allow you this feature.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

Shame.

Would lowering the channel levels in the main room by equal amounts (say 7db each) have an effect on the B Speakers?

Or would this have the effect of lowering the main room speakers but not the B speakers?


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually just tried that, and "no" is the answer. :-(


----------

